# Has anyone ever salt cured venison



## strawhousefarm (Feb 27, 2008)

I am trying it for the first time and hope I'm going about it the right way.

If anyone has done it, how did you do it?

How did it turn out? 

Have you had any mishaps with it and what happened?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I made canadian bacon once out of the deers tenderloins. I rolled each tenderloin in tenderquick salt. Then placed them in a ziplock bag and refrigerated them for a whole week. We then sliced them up thinly and put them on homemade pizza and cooked. Turned out good as far as I remember. That was a long time ago. Haven't done any since.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I think I would Brine Cure it.

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I prefer "dry" cure to "wet" cure, but when it comes to venison or beef, jerky is about an easy and safe way as there is to put up meat.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Drycured some back inna late 70's, left it in the salt about as long as i do pork and it came out like leather, so my advice is keep an eye on it and don't leave in the salt to long. Ate some in Pennsyltucky once that had been dry cured then smoked , then precooked and sliced, was delicious.:happy:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I took a big elk ham muscle and injected it with tenderquick, sealed it in a vacuum bag for ten days, and today I am cold smoking it for several hours before we cook it tonight.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

strawhousefarm said:


> I am trying it for the first time and hope I'm going about it the right way.
> 
> If anyone has done it, how did you do it?
> 
> ...


here's a great place for meat info
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php


----------

